# Lightroom Classic CC: Sync settings, presets, profiles (not images) to LR Classic on second computer



## ocanannain (Jul 21, 2018)

New laptop  > will be working  on entirely different photos than those on my main desktop computer > so I do not need to sync my photos.

But I do need to sync my settings, presets, profiles to my laptop from my main desktop computer. I also have a Smart Collection hierarchy set up on the desktop I'd like to sync if at all possible.

Is there a way to do these things other than  setting it all up again manually?

FYI ... I've searched the web for answers and am mostly finding articles on syncing Lightroom Classic with Lightroom CC.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Jul 21, 2018)

There were ways to do this using Dropbox and symbolic links, but with the new profiles and presets this has become much more complicated. You could copy the various folders to Dropbox, and then use a synchronisation utility on both computers to keep these Dropbox folders in sync with the original folders.

Smart collections are part of the catalog, so you could use an empty copy of yoy main catalog on the ither computer.


----------



## ocanannain (Jul 21, 2018)

Thanks! So far, so good: Presets imported and functioning properly, as well as Smart Collections.

However, I can't figure out where the Profiles are located. I thought they were in the same folder as the Presets, but guess not. 

Could you help me with that as well?


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Jul 21, 2018)

Both the profiles and the converted XMP presets are in the same folder. You were probably looking at the old presets in .lrtemplate format, but these are no longer used since Classic 7.3. The location for the new presets is C:>Users-[your user name]>AppData>Roaming>Adobe>Camera Raw>Settings


----------



## PhilBurton (Jul 21, 2018)

JohanElzenga said:


> Both the profiles and the converted XMP presets are in the same folder. You were probably looking at the old presets in .lrtemplate format, but these are no longer used since Classic 7.3. The location for the new presets is C:>Users-[your user name]>AppData>Roaming>Adobe>Camera Raw>Settings


I just upgraded to LR 7.4, so I looked for XMP files in the main Camera Raw folder.  

The only XMP file I could find was preferences.xmp, in C:\Users\phil\AppData\Roaming\Adobe\CameraRaw\Defaults.  There are still many .lrtemplate files in the C:\Users\phil\AppData\Roaming\Adobe\Lightroom subfolders.  Is this a problem?


----------



## ocanannain (Jul 22, 2018)

JohanElzenga said:


> Both the profiles and the converted XMP presets are in the same folder. You were probably looking at the old presets in .lrtemplate format, but these are no longer used since Classic 7.3. The location for the new presets is C:>Users-[your user name]>AppData>Roaming>Adobe>Camera Raw>Settings



Thanks ... all profiles are installed now. The magic pathway being:

 C:>Users-[your user name]>AppData>Roaming>Adobe>Camera Raw>Settings 

I appreciate your help, Johan, very much!


----------

